# Nos Omega Seamaster 300



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

I found what I thought was a nice old (1968) seamaster 300 but it turns out to be watch made up of genuine new old stock parts. On searching about this I found that Neil at chronomaster has / had some of these. Does anyone have an experience of these ? In theory it sounds good, a vintage watch but new !!! Or because it's new is it not seen as vintage ???


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There is a bit of a debate about if they are new or old.







Three or four different places have produced these buid ups. The movement is a genuine salvaged movement, which could be from many different models. The cases, backs, crystals, dials, hands and crowns are in some cases NOS, and other times current Omega replacement parts. The end result is a SM300 that is all Omega, but possibly not all SM300 (the movement).

Several forum members have had them. 

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lots of these about, usually known as watchco sm300s ...The movements are vintage but everything else is newly made so to call them nos is in my view inaccurate, like you say though, maybe best of both worlds, vintage look but new watch..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think that there are problems now with Omega servicing these or indeed any Omega that has had a donor movement from another line of watch, they can tell that the watch has a Geneve sourced movement and they wont touch it...


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Mine was built by STS:


----------



## alcot33uk (Oct 25, 2011)

No matter what, that is a good looking unit!


----------

